# Help with the dosage



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I was searching at the local stores for probiotics related to poultry but in vain. The stores do not stock any as there is no movement of the products. Then came across one which is meant for livestock, *Boost Up Bolus*
http://www.dosch.com/feedsupplement.html

The dosage is 2 bolus for 3 days for large animals and 1/2 bolus for 3 days for small animals and I am not sure how much to be provided if used for pigeons in drinking water.

The composition is as below:
Each bolus contains

Live Lactobacillus sporogenes culture - 20 CFU
Live Lactobacillus Licheniformis - 25 million spores
Live Saccharomyces Boulardii - 25 million spores
Live yeast Culture - 3g
Amino Acids - 2g
Liver Extract - 5mg
Fungal Diastase - 50 mg 
Phytase - 25 FYT 
Cellulase - 125 MCU 
B-Gluconase - 25 units 
Excipients - q.s

I checked in the internet for the composition of probiotics for pigeons , those have not listed the above strains or have only listed "Lactobacillus"

Any idea if this can be given to pigeons after antibiotic treatment ?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Never heard of it. The probiotic I have contains:

lactobacillus acidophilus
enterococcus faecium
allium sativum (garlic)
sambuci ***** fruit
beta 1, 3 glucans
bee propolis
fructooligosaccharides
whey protein concentrate

and is formulated specifically for pigeons, given as a powder sprinkled and mixed with the feed (2.5 grams per kilo) or mixed with water (2.5 grams per liter)


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah, its very hard to find a probiotics for Pigeons.........I tried it in Bangalore with no result.....


----------

